# Boot loader slowed



## topher (Jan 15, 2010)

I dual boot FreeBSD on a primary partition and linux on an extended partition. I prefer FreeBSD, of course. When I was using the dark side (linux) I repartioned my extended drive with gparted to add a swap space. Since doing that the portion of the boot sequence before the FreeBSD welcome screen w/boot options has become painfully slow. I was wondering if gparted had changed a flag on my FreeBSD partition and is there a way that I can check and or reset it.


----------



## topher (Jan 15, 2010)

I've check the partition flags with gparted from the dark side and the only one set is "bootable", which I set during installation. The slowness starts when the boot loader begins. The only thing I've change in /boot/defaults/loader.conf is snd_hda="YES".


----------



## JimW (Jan 16, 2010)

What are you using to boot your machine? Grub?


----------



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

JimW said:
			
		

> What are you using to boot your machine? Grub?



I was using GAG when it first happened, then I tried grub 0.97 but it didn't help.


----------



## topher (Jan 16, 2010)

I removed the swap space from the linux side and viola FreeBSD boots rapidly as it did before I added the swap space.


----------



## aragon (Jan 16, 2010)

Bizarre.  Maybe boot0 will work better for you?


----------



## topher (Jan 17, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Bizarre.  Maybe boot0 will work better for you?



I don't really know how to dual boot using the BSD bootloader.


----------



## topher (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought that the problem might be caused by my making a swap space inside an extended partition. Since I did this operation on my linux system I defer to another forum:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/swap-primary-or-extended-548016/

The only boot problem mentioned was with the "swap as the first primary partition". And to answer my question, "I've had swap in both primary and extended, it makes no difference."

Interestingly enough this topic was moved to the Hardware section of that forum, where I originally posted this topic in this forum. I guess that coming from linux experience is the root cause of me losing my way navigating a FreeBSD forum. For example there is no Ports section in linux forums and though partitioning is available during installation it isn't necessary if your hard drive is already has the proper table for FreeBSD to reside on, which is why I didn't consider this topic to be useful information to someone with an installation problem. Not that I'm complaining, just making excuses for my misdirected posts.


----------

